# Speaking Her Mind



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

A dear friend is a linguist for the USAF as is his wife. They sent me this link and it completely blew me away. I believe I have now seen someone willing to stand up and be counted, even to the point of being slated for death. I don't use the word "awe" very much BUT no matter how you feel about the issue, you will almost certainly be in awe of her courage. The world needs more like her...

Reverie

You may want to turn down the volume. There is an english translation at the bottom. I listed just to hear the passion in her voice. You can tell the men were stunned and did not know how to react.

Speaking Her Mind


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link.
I could go on for for hours.....but won't.
I don't want to be that political on this site.
I am not trying to downplay the situation but honestly I don't think this is the proper platform for such a debate.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

3ME said:


> Thanks for the link.
> I could go on for for hours.....but won't.
> I don't want to be that political on this site.
> I am not trying to downplay the situation but honestly I don't think this is the proper platform for such a debate.
> ...


I agree that this isn't a platform for debate. I am just impressed by her courage and thought I would share it.

Nick


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes, this would be a great discussion topic.... But I'm not going there!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have to agree with you, Nick. It took GREAT inner courage for her to speak her mind, televised, against what appeared to be a Muslim leader. Sad thing is, she probably won't live long after this.








Thank you for sharing the link. She seemed like a very well-informed, very dedicated woman, and made some very significant remarks.
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can't get it to play...I only get a real player volume control thing and a white screen


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I can't get it to play...I only get a real player volume control thing and a white screen










Same here. I don't even get the volume control thing just a white screen.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

It played fine for me, on Windows Media Player.
Darlene


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow...very brave of her! Very powerful!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Bill beat me to the punch - Wow. No need for a debate - it speaks for itself. Thanks Nick.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks, Very Interesting. I wish it would air on American News Stations. I would love to know more about this courageous woman.

Heidi


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, the only thing I don't understand is why the Station allowed the broadcast to continue that long. It must mean that someone agreed with her.








We can only hope for more calls for reason!!!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Wafa Sultan has actually had a fair amount of exposure in American media. Time Magazine named her one of the "100 People Who Shape Our World" in 2006, and she appeared on CNN (Glen Beck show) not too long ago. She lives in Los Angeles. (I think she participated in this interview from a studio in L.A.)

ON EDIT: Here's the Time Magazine write-up on Dr. Sultan: http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/...1187385,00.html

And now, back to our regularly scheduled programming! (Interesting link, Reverie).


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this. Plays fine on Media Player


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I went to YouTube.com and typed in Wafa Sultan...
There are quite a few different tapes to watch there.

Very powerful and admirable, good for her!


----------

